# Kick off 2012 with 12% off Custom Fit Heated / Massage Seat Kit at PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 12% on custom fit heated / massage seat kits from PFYC!*

Stop dreading your winter commute and install our heated / massage seat kit before the worst of the winter sets in. Use promo code *HEATMYBUM* during checkout. Offer ends January 17, 2012.

Click below for more info or to place an order:

*Custom Fit Heated or Massage Seat Kit*


----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

